
Silicon Valley: You and Some of Your VC’s have a Gender Problem - alexandros
http://www.techcrunch.com/2010/02/07/silicon-valley-you%e2%80%99ve-got-a-gender-problem-and-some-of-your-vc%e2%80%99s-still-live-in-the-past/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
xcombinator
So what?

I love dancing and took classes and was the only male in a class of more than
30 women. I didn't tell them "you have a gender problem". I accepted that in a
free world nobody should force anybody else to do what they don't want to do.

------
marketer
I don't know why we have to assume men and women should have the same roles at
startups. I'm not saying they don't play an equally important role, it's just
not the same.

It seems that men are more inclined, for whatever reason, to start companies.
It could be a combination of many factors. However, I don't think we should
assume something is wrong just because the numbers aren't the same.

------
ojbyrne
Posted and discussed a few hours ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1107806>

